# parrots breeders , pet shops anything please !!!



## reptileboy23 (Jan 22, 2010)

hi if anyone knows any parrot breeders or parrot pet shops in or near lancashire please tell me i cant find anything help :help::cheers:


----------



## reptileboy23 (Jan 22, 2010)

please :help:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

You not like the Ring-Neck Im selling?

Adlington Pet Centre in Chorley sell a lot of hand-reared parrots, but check they havent been wing-clipped, & if they have, dont buy!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

reptileboy23 said:


> please :help:


5 minutes apart and at nearly 1 am!

I suggested Cage & Aviary, others gave you a list of parrot websites/forums, and parrots they had for sale on here on one of your previous threads - did you find nothing from these?

Whats the mad rush?


----------



## reptileboy23 (Jan 22, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> You not like the Ring-Neck Im selling?
> 
> Adlington Pet Centre in Chorley sell a lot of hand-reared parrots, but check they havent been wing-clipped, & if they have, dont buy!


of coarse i like the ringneck im just looking for something bigger like a macaw but thanks for the offer:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## reptileboy23 (Jan 22, 2010)

Stephen P said:


> 5 minutes apart and at nearly 1 am!
> 
> I suggested Cage & Aviary, others gave you a list of parrot websites/forums, and parrots they had for sale on here on one of your previous threads - did you find nothing from these?
> 
> Whats the mad rush?


naa i bought a copy of cage and aviary and it was absolutely rubbish 
all it had in it was stuff about canary's and budgie breeders nothing about parrots but anyway thanks for the help :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

reptileboy23 said:


> of coarse i like the ringneck im just looking for something bigger like a macaw but thanks for the offer:thumb::thumb::thumb:


 


Here we go again! :whistling2:


Do you know anything about Macaws? How old are you?


----------



## reptileboy23 (Jan 22, 2010)

Pimperella said:


> Here we go again! :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Do you know anything about Macaws? How old are you?


im 11 but its going to be a family pet my dad kept some birds when he was younger don't know what sorts though


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Can I strongly suggest you read through this entire thread from start to finish?

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/399081-does-anybody-have-have-care.html


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

9Red said:


> Can I strongly suggest you read through this entire thread from start to finish?
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/399081-does-anybody-have-have-care.html


Oh yes, remember it well!

11 years old - that would explain the repetitive posts and the urgency - soon they will all be back at school!:2thumb:


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Here we go again.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

You first need to research thoroughly and decide which parrot is actually best for you before you go looking for parrot breeders as a lot specialise in certain parrots 

A macaw is a very very big responsibility not to mention how expensive they and their cages are

I have wanted a macaw for 20 odd years but because of their strength, expense and loudness I know I won't be able to have one for a very long time, if at all


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> You not like the Ring-Neck Im selling?
> 
> Adlington Pet Centre in Chorley sell a lot of hand-reared parrots, but check they havent been wing-clipped, & if they have, dont buy!


adlington pet shop is in adlington, not chorley :whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

do you still have the yellow fronted amazon?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> adlington pet shop is in adlington, not chorley :whistling2:


Adlington is in Chorley! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> do you still have the yellow fronted amazon?


Who??


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Who??


The OP I assume.
Its quite clear its the same person that wrote the other thread.
Almost same name , same age , want the same thing ect ect.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shadowz said:


> The OP I assume.
> Its quite clear its the same person that wrote the other thread.
> Almost same name , same age , want the same thing ect ect.


Ah I see. Well I stand by what I said in the other thread:

I would never recommend a large species of Macaw to someone with little experience with parrots
A large species of macaw could break your finger without thinking about it, so imagine what it could do to your mum's dining room table!
Large Macaws are extremely loud, they can be heard for vast distances in the rainforest, so imagine what that noise would sound like in the next room!
Large Macaws need a large cage, which will take up a lot of room & will cost around £300 - £500!
Large Macaws are extremely messy, with food, feathers & pooh being spread around the cage & the room that the cage is in!
Large Macaws are extremely intelligent, around the same intellect as a toddler, so they need lots to keep them occupied.
Large Macaws need a varied diet in order to keep them healthy, which includes a top quality seed mix, pellets, fruits, vegetables, human foods & wild foods, which costs money & can be tricky & time consuming to prepare.
What would you do if the Macaw only likes your mum, & does not want to be friendly with you, your dad & the rest of the family?
Large Macaws cost between £750 - £1500, depending on species & where you get it from.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Adlington is in Chorley! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


adlington isnt in chorley!! it isnt actually in chorley

just like blackrod isnt in bolton! :Na_Na_Na_Na:




Zoo-Man said:


> Who??


the op.....isnt the other thread thats been linked in this thread the same user just with a diff name?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> *adlington isnt in chorley!! it isnt actually in chorley*
> 
> just like blackrod isnt in bolton! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ah shut ya face you! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

aww colin you told me a green wing was a first time pet now my doors and window frames are ripped to shreds have no wires left it bit them all i have 2 fingers left am deaf from the screaming thing and its plucked as i kept it in a small cage and was working 12 hour days :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> aww colin you told me a green wing was a first time pet now my doors and window frames are ripped to shreds have no wires left it bit them all i have 2 fingers left am deaf from the screaming thing and its plucked as i kept it in a small cage and was working 12 hour days :whistling2:


:lol2:

The OP should look into something more like these, my little beauties :flrt:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

nice birds but sunnys lol sore ears altho not as bad as nandys lol


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> nice birds but sunnys lol sore ears altho not as bad as nandys lol


True. To be honest, I don't find my Sun Conure's noise as bad as Lovebird's noise, which I hate.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

To the OP

















:lol2:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

thats a scarlet tho lol 


i have a lovebird here shes not to bad but hey ho my amazons where loud altho nandy conures or cockatoos have to be the worst well muloccons (sp) are so loud its amazing the amount of people that want a parrot but they smoke cook with certain types of pans use airsprays near them and all sorts 

o not forgetting the mainly sunflower seed diet instead of like 70% fruit and veg and 30% seeds nuts and others


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2:
> 
> The OP should look into something more like these, my little beauties :flrt:
> image


Can I steal your sun conure? They are gorgeous! Highly jealous!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> Can I steal your sun conure? They are gorgeous! Highly jealous!


You can have him from 6am to midday - thats when he's at his noisiest! :lol2:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

lol hmm think I will pass, I think my black capped conure makes enough noise, in fact, I think she has been watching sun conures on Youtube whilst I am at work and learning how to do impressions of them....:lol:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> lol hmm think I will pass, I think my black capped conure makes enough noise, in fact, I think she has been watching sun conures on Youtube whilst I am at work and learning how to do impressions of them....:lol:


Haha, Black-Caps are great lil parrots. I rescued one a couple of years ago, but he passed away after a few months. I think his previous life had taken its toll.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

yeah she is brilliant, wouldn't change her for anything...apart from when she is screaming her head off then I would like to change her for a cuddly toy parrot :lol: nah only joking, you get used to it...I think she is teaching my baby crimson bellied conure to scream too...oh the joy!


----------

